# Missing my Jasmine



## jcahow (Sep 12, 2011)

I can hardly believe its been almost two weeks now since I had to put my best pal Jamine down at 12 due to cancer. We had been through alot together her and I, and it seems like she was gone in an instant.

August started with everything fine and then I noticed she was eating less and less and hardly using her litter pans as the month went on. I took her in to the vet mid month and they took some blood and urine for testing and prescribed some pills to stimulate her appetite. There were no outward symptoms the vet noticed other than she had lost weight.

She started to have trouble breathing when purring a week later so I took her back to the vet and they did some x-rays which showed alot of fluid on her lungs. I had them remove most of the fluid for analysis and to make it easier for her to breath. The vet said the fluid looked like cancer for sure and they would send it to the lab to double check. He also gave her a steroid shot which he said might perk her up and stimulate her appetite and I was to check in the next week.

The vet also showed me all the results of her blood and urine tests and everything was great. Not one thing out of line. He looked at me and said sadly "you have a really heathly cat that has cancer".

The entire Labor day weekend I watched for labored breathing hoping she would eat something. She was still drinking and urinating regularly but I do not think she had eaten anything in days and was just wasting away.
She was always a big cat, close to 20 pounds and now after a month she was barely half that.

I took her in on Tuesday September 6th as I could not watch her starving anymore. It was so hard as she was still all there watching things out the window and her big blue eyes still so clear. But she was mainly just trying to sleep now and I could tell she was uncomfortable and probably in pain.

I know it was the right thing to do but it would have been easier if she would have died in her sleep. No matter what anyone says it is very hard to put your best buddy down with her starring right at you. 

I took her frail body home and wrapped her in her favorite blanket and buried her in the yard. I plan to have a small stone made with her name to mark the spot.

It been two weeks and I still really miss her and all the little things she used to do around the house. When you live alone it really was nice to have someone to talk to and take care of. She took care of me as well letting me know when it was time for bed and to get off the computer or turn off the TV. 

She would curl up by my head on the bed at night and I would put my arm around her and we would fall off to sleep. There is still a small blanket on the bed there but now no one to sleep on it.

I am moving on, she is not coming back, but she will not be forgotten for along time. I never knew how much I loved her until she was gone and it all seemed to happen so fast. I thought she would be around for many more years as she was never sick and seemed so healthy.

Hug your kitties and let them know you love them as they can be gone in no time at all. Maybe latter I will get another cat, it is hard to think about that now as it took many years for Jasmine and I to bond our lives and routines together.

It is just amazing how much you can love a little four legged animal.....

Thanks for listening, I know others have had to do the same.....


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

She was a pretty cat. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The best thing I found when I lost my past cats was to talk to other cat people who understand this kind of loss. I found a few sites dedicated to pet loss where they can counsel you. They also have a chat feature and memorial candle lighting ceremony every Monday at 10pm. I found this very comforting. If you would like the link, please PM me. I don't believe we are allowed to post the link here. Again, sorry for your loss. Your baby will always be in your heart and will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

What a beautiful cat!

May you find some comfort in knowing that you provided her with an excellent life while she, it seems, did the same for you. atback

May the happy memories fill your days.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Jasmine.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I lost my 16 year old Samantha to cancer in May, having 12 year old Chiquita has been a blessing as she's been a great comfort to me.
If I hadn't had Chiquita I would have soon gotten another cat.
I can't bear to be without one of these wonderful creatures in my life and I believe I carry on the legacy of love when I open my heart and my home to another cat that needs it.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Jasmine was a beauty and well loved. Take comfort in that. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## AfWife29 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.
She was beautiful.


----------

